# Challenge Me, Mother Truckers



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm going to beat social anxiety, and kick its ***. No more excuses. I've decided to make a thread dedicated to challenges. Post challenges here for me to do.

Please keep them appropriate and reasonable.


----------



## sarahsjourney (Jan 5, 2014)

Alright first challenge... smile at 5 people in the street and report their responses!


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

Challenge accepted. Will start on Monday, since I have 3 take home tests to do this weekend.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Do 50 push ups this evening.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

walk up to some random girl you think is attractive and say it.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Call a girl sexy


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

become the president


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Do 50 push ups this evening.





vtec said:


> walk up to some random girl you think is attractive and say it.





Gus954 said:


> Call a girl sexy





Aribeth said:


> become the president


Did the pushups and became the president of my residence hall for 2 years (before I transferred, commute now).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck, mother sucker.


----------



## Fredypin (Mar 27, 2013)

Conversed with many people in my classes, raised my hand and asked questions, and was played tennis (no push ups yet).


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Sleep well, eat well, work out then go out. 

Talk to at least 1 different girl each day.

1 year later: it will be 365 different girls in total. And you'll be expert at talking to girls. And if you are good at talking to girls, then you are already a conversation expert, because you are a male, you'll be able to talk to anybody you want without being anxious or uncomfortable.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Eat an entire orange at once, it must be large. Do it mother trucker! LOL.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Make a girl laugh


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

sonny680 said:


> Make a girl laugh


easier said that done. but he challenged you to challenge him so his fault really isnt it?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Vilanelle said:


> easier said that done. but he challenged you to challenge him so his fault really isnt it?


Idk what your tryin to say


----------



## azzy229 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm trying to revisit places where I had bad social experiences, such as a guy yelling at me for taking his parking space, so I don't end up avoiding them forever. Try doing the same.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

azzy229 said:


> I'm trying to revisit places where I had bad social experiences, such as a guy yelling at me for taking his parking space, so I don't end up avoiding them forever. Try doing the same.


Good one.All the best


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

peachypeach said:


> Eat an entire orange at once, it must be large. Do it mother trucker! LOL.


Aha X DDDDD :clap


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Aha X DDDDD :clap


:high5


----------



## k00ks (Apr 26, 2014)

Ask 5 random strangers for the time


----------



## connor91 (Dec 8, 2014)

sarahsjourney said:


> Alright first challenge... smile at 5 people in the street and report their responses!


Too hard, next one.


----------



## Jonatan (Dec 14, 2014)

What a great idea for a topic, it seems the topic has died a little though. Do you still feel like doing challenges given by us?


----------

